# johnny rotten's new gig...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

is it just me...or does this like look like johnny rotten's twin brother...???...i keep expecting him to spew profanities or at least spit...no such luck...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TgcN8PGhpek&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TgcN8PGhpek&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

naw, your guy is a wanker:smile:

[YOUTUBE]hjyqpxkKJCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

It's just you.


----------

